# Bad coffee



## Pappy

Really, really bad coffee.


----------



## SifuPhil

Whoa - I think I might _know_ that cuppa ... :cower:


----------



## Pappy

AKA as Al "Java" Capone?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> AKA as Al "Java" Capone?



... or Maxwell "Cappuccino" House


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SifuPhil

For those with a Continental flair ...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

No tea for me.


----------



## Lara

Ever heard of Folgers Coffee?...


----------



## Meanderer

A cup of G.I. Joe!....that'll get your Attention!


----------



## Pappy

A little before GI Joe.


----------



## Meanderer

A little before Caesar.


----------



## Meanderer

A little before Java Man.


----------



## Pappy

Might work


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Robert Mitchum, 31
Where and when: Los Angeles, 1948


Arrested for: Possession of marijuana.


Outcome: Mitchum, seen here enjoying a cup of coffee in his cell, spent 43 days in jail, but the conviction was later overturned. The actor claimed prison gave him “the best sleep I ever got.” As for his reputation, Mitchum put it this way: “Booze, broads—it’s all true. Make up some more if you want.”


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

You Bad Bad Coffee….


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Maybe she needs more coffee?


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Lara

haha, ken…I love her name "Aunty Acid"


----------



## Meanderer

Solid, Man!


----------



## Shirley

​*I'm with Aunty Acid. *:bigwink:


----------



## Pappy

Danger:


----------



## Meanderer

*Rad Coffee*


----------



## Pappy

Really bad Java.


----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> View attachment 20882


I'll have mine, with a shot of cream!


----------



## Underock1

Thanks all. Made me laugh. Some good stuff here. I have to check out the humor section more often.
As for coffee; it has to be _really _good or _really _bad for it to make a difference to me. When I was a working stiff, I used to reheat 
the same cup of coffee in the office microwave all day long, adding as needed. :yuk:


----------



## Underock1

Meanderer said:


> Solid, Man!



Back when I was a church goer, we had an Armenian man who made Armenian coffee for us. You quite literally _could _stand your spoon up in it. I thoroughly enjoyed it though. Great stuff.


----------



## Underock1

Meanderer said:


>




How life is.


----------



## Meanderer

*Why Bad Coffee Makes You Weak*

Sometimes your taste buds know best.  You don’t like the taste of bad coffee for the same reason you don’t like the taste of gasoline: your body is telling you it’s toxic.
http://www.bulletproofexec.com/why-bad-coffee-makes-you-weak/


----------



## Pappy

Kinda true.


----------



## Meanderer

Incredibly bad Hulk!


----------



## Pappy

A groaner:


----------



## Lara




----------



## Pappy

Hey Lara, I have a couple things in the frig that look like that.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## imp

Hills Bros. was a staple in my folks' household!   imp











Hills Bros. Arabian Coffee & Spice Mills, located at the corner of Sansome and Sacramento Streets was factory and home office for the growing company from 1884 to 1894.  This site later became the site of the Federal Reserve Bank.




Thomas Hodge (in derby hat) in Hills Brothers Warehouse, 1905


----------



## Lara

*Imp*, cool pics! 
*Pappy*, hahahaha
*RR*, good one


----------



## RadishRose

Lara, that looks amazing! Just rough enough to be considered a happy accident.


----------



## Meanderer

Oh yeah?...just try me!layful:


----------



## Pappy

Yep, pretty bad.


----------



## Lara

…naughty coffee!


----------



## fureverywhere




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fureverywhere

Yup, bacon flavored coffee...add your pancake and you have breakfast.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Really bad coffee.


----------



## Pappy

Groan........


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## IKE




----------

